# Drivers Stations



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, I know this will be a big can O worms, so lets get to it. I am looking for your input on the Ideal Drivers Station.

1 hook up type
2 fuse set up
3 directional switch
4 brakes on/off
5 brake sesnitivity infinity dial
6 in stand voltage control during practice

OK, what are your thoughts and possible links, likes or dislikes. Need to fill the fish bowl with ideas to get these started.

I plan on directional switch, thinking volt meter inline fuse all mounted on plexiglass panel.


Thanks inadvance for all your great ideas.

Rob


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My driver stations were custom made by Steve of Slot Car Corner.
The lane color panels are not painted, full color thru each of 6.
Stations have fuses for each side of power & common wiring.
Each lane is independently reversible w/locking throw switch.
Conventional 3 brass posts for alligator hook-up and an XLR
jack for house electronic controllers. The choice of controller 
options requires an isolation throw switch to protect the
circuit for the electronic controllers.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Hopefully the pictures show up. These are my drivers stations. The L/H toggle is brakes and the R/H toggle is direction. The tubes are PVC reducers with a brass screw driven from the bottom up. This makes a controller short impossible and provides a clean connection. My fuse panel houses mini blade fuses on the top side of the track surface so that they can be quickly serviced if needed and the connections run down through the table for a clean look. the fuse panel itself has a snap on cover as well. Soon I will be adding a small shelf in front to hold the controller holders(yet to be fabbed) drink holders etc....








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you know what "Coast" is.
If you're gonna put in adjustable brakes,you can use the same pot and a DTDP switch and also have a coast option.
If you run mag cars,some guys like coast.If you're gonna use the same pot for Coast and Brakes,go with a decent 100ohm one,from someplace that handles Ohmite pots(sp),it'll run you 20 bucks or a little more just for the pot,but it's worth the investment
Another thing you can add is a blown fuse indicator,either a buzzer or a light ,makes figuring out which fuse blew in the heat of a race a little easier.
Wizzard carries the pots 


http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm

Controller Accessories

Pots and switches for controllers

Stock #
Description
Qty
Price

CI50A 
12 position switch 
1 Each
$12.00

CI50B 
3 ohm power pot with knob 
1 Each
$22.00

CI50C 
100 ohm coast pot with knob
1 Each
$22.00


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

See Philippe’s “Complete” Driver’s Station (http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/Driver_Station.htm). It has several features I find desirable: it’s fused, adjustable voltage, and direction switch. 



If children will be using, I would consider a way to vary the voltage for each lane. I used the rotary switch and diode array from Philippe’s “Complete” Driver’s Station. 



I went pretty simplified (see the links to my build thread below):


Banana Plugs
Fuse
Direction Switch
Voltage Adjustment

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3265155&postcount=44

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3265167&postcount=45

"Rolls" built some elegant simple driver's stations very similar to "oddrods": 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3452493&postcount=95 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3517774&postcount=105










Search through the track build threads and you'll find plenty of inspiration 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## BudMan49099 (May 6, 2011)

*Simple is better*

My opinion is:

The driver's panel should not try to be a controller.

Adjustable brakes and coast is the job of the controller. I'd hate to be in a rotation race and have to re-adjust my driver's panel every heat depending on how the guy in front of you has set it up.

Fuses are a must. A reversing switch? That's up to the track owner although I can't imagine why you'd need it.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

My biggest concern for a drivers station is not necessarily in the hook-ups per se, but in the table/tray area at the station. I'm always in panic mode for tracks that don't have a lip on the tray to prevent your controller from sliding off or getting knocked off in practice by someone reaching for their car.

I have a docking station on my trays where its impossible for your controller to fall unless its lifted out. I broke a controller at a Championship race and vowed that when i got my track, no one would have that issue. I have a big clip in my bag for tracks that I "fear" to clamp my controller down.

To answer your survey. Fuses are a must! Its easy to change them in and out if someone hooks up wrong and blows that lane as opposed to messing up the power supply.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen for your responses to the drivers stations. I have been through alot of the track building therads and have seen most of this infrmation. I appreciate yor comments as to brakes or not and control of said brakes. I will be moving forward on these, I have 4 switches to pick up and the material to mount the station. 

Thanks again and Happy Holidays to all.


Rob


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm totally with BudMan and Rick C. on this one. A controller is a controller and a drivers station is a drivers station. Anything more than a 3-hookup setup with fuse/breaker and a controller holding or nesting mechanism is needlessly complex, and for organized racing, disruptive and distracting. 

If you're going to do track direction reverse do it at the track level, not per lane and provide some sort of visual indicator that lets everyone know which direction the track is currently configured for, even if it is a slab of cardboard with a big red arrow. 

I vastly prefer the "inny" hookup setups like Oddrods shows over the "outy" designs that are overly prevalent. 

However when it comes to your track you are free to do whatever the heck you want to do regardless of how thoroughly wonky it ends up being from a usability and human interaction design perspective. Of course the wonkiness factor depends on the intended user. The following two "steering controller" designs do basically the same thing but for two widely different users:

Simple User: http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/dic/pix/petri.jpg
Not So Simple User: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D3B24DA90A6C448FE2163F724D3B3532D876F&first=0

Always remember these words from one of the well known geniuses of all time, who was probably thinking about slot car racing drivers stations at the time:

_"Everything should be made as simple as possible, and no simpler."_ --Albert Einstein


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rbrunne1 said:


> See Philippe’s “Complete” Driver’s Station (http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/Driver_Station.htm).


Can't get anything at that URL, Bob. Have you got an updated one?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I had everything on my old track at the drivers stations,inline resistance/adjustable coast/brakes/blast relays etc.,it basically turned an old Parma Econo into a fully adjustable "E" style controller,but it was way to complicated,and i spent more time explaining everything then it was worth.
And the time it took to make it all work,meant the track took that much longer to make functional

If you want all the bells and whistles,you're better off building yourself what's called "A Black Box",where everything is housed in a seperate plug-in box.
All your pots resistors etc.,are in the box,and this way guys have the option of using the box or not.

Keeps your drivers stations simpler,and gets you up and running sooner,you can always build the black boxes down the road if you desire.

I'd go with brakes and directional switch,either at the lanes,or as a complete reversal.
Every once in awhile its fun to run cars opposite of each other,but only if you plan on it being a local buddy style racing venture,if you plan on holding bigger style events,i'd stay with a directional switch that changes them all at once,and not at the lanes.

And if your fuses are buried under the track,put in some sort of blown fuse indicator,it saves alot of hassle trying to figure out what went wrong,and where.
I use panel mount lights beside my panel mount fuses,but a buzzer is also just as good,anything that'll alert you to the fact the fuse is blown is a benefit

I only threw the coast option out there,because if you are gonna wire in adjustable brakes,it's not that hard to add a coast feature too,but it's better off done in a seperate box


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

I just put together this simple station using a piece of ABS plastic I had on hand and some bits from Radio Shack.
It has a reversing switch - when you only have a 5 x 9 and want to keep up the interest level being able to run it both ways is nice. IMO
There's also a brake on and off switch for use with magnet and non magnet cars.

No magic - just followed the schematic at Fergy's Place


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang Rick, you make everything! Marlo needs a new toy for Christmas. Can you make one with all of the balls and whistle's. My bad. I meant to say bells and whistle's -LMAO!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Can't get anything at that URL, Bob. Have you got an updated one?


Try here.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,Di sold bedroom play toys back in the 90's at house party style sales events,so i've got some of the balls and whistles still kicking around,:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

LMAO! And you know that I was Di-ing when I typed it -LOL!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Gonna have to get Marlo and Di together someday,lol.

Here's a link to pictures of some i built for Tsooko.They're nothing more then a pair of RS project Boxes
These ones uses buzzers in them.
I'll try to get pic's of my demo models,they use a warning light instead of a buzzer,and PVC tubing to sink the posts in flush with the front.
Everything is available at Radio Shack,or The Source for Canucks.


http://routedtracks.yuku.com/topic/20/Simple-drivers-stations


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

tossedman said:


> Try here.


Thanks Tossedman. I really like Phillipe's pages, but lost track of them after they moved. I've re-bookmarked them now. 

'Preciate it.:thumbsup:

-- D


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help. I searched high and low for it a while back. I knew I'd bookmarked it but couldn't find the bookmark and when I did it was a dead link. A quick search using Google turned it up again. Should'a done that in the first place.

Todd


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

tossedman said:


> Try here.


Thanks - It appears that Philippe moved his page...I'll have to update my links :freak:


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm with the keep it simple crowd. As was said, a controller should be a controller, and a drivers station should be a drivers station. The max complexity I would do would be 3 terminals, a fuse, and maybe an XLR connector. I also agree that any adjustability at the driver's station would spell trouble in a race.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I like having the voltage adjustment at the drivers' stations. Let's my 5 year old run laps at 7.2 volts and the rest of us mess around at 12, 16, 18 or 22 volts. He'd win all the crash and burn races.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The individual voltage adjustment is a needed entity these days in my opinion too.
But you could lump all the lane adjusters into a seperate panel,away from the lanes where there's no chance of them getting bumped.

I like guys coming back,and if their cars work better at lower or higher voltages than what's the norm,i'll try to give them a voltage adjustment option.

I'd rather beat a guy by outdriving him,then beat him because my car is set-up better then his.If his car works better at a differant voltage then mine,he's got that option,to dial the voltage to where it suits his car,but that's only me.
Ain't no fun beating them because their car set-up isn't right for that particular track.

But i've always gone against the grain,lol:wave:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Hornet said:


> The individual voltage adjustment is a needed entity these days in my opinion too.
> But you could lump all the lane adjusters into a seperate panel,away from the lanes where there's no chance of them getting bumped.


I never thought of that. A mater panel! Bwaa haa haa ha! But crap! Another thing to build.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

After going to individual voltage adjustment for each lane,i love it,and i think it helps equalize things a bit.
It also makes your little guy Noah tough to beat,when we give him a good car,lol

The by product benefit for me,is i can burn up some of the slower arms i got laying around that were obsolete,crank the voltage up to where they're fast enough to be competitive:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hornet said:


> The individual voltage adjustment is a needed entity these days in my opinion too.
> But you could lump all the lane adjusters into a seperate panel,away from the lanes where there's no chance of them getting bumped.


I echo the thought that individual voltage is needed, especially for kids and novices. 

Mine are built them into the driver's station and when we had a group of kids over, I was wishing they were at a central location


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a version with the posts sunk,and a panel light as the blown fuse indicator.
You can mount the switch and fuse holder on the bottom side,if you didn't want anything sticking out the front










This is what's inside for parts,if you go with the buzzer,everything is available at Radio Shack,if you want the panel mount light,it should be available at any auto parts outlet











That's Todd's track things are sitting on,track looks good doesn't it,lol


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Here are some pics of my driver stations & track. Each lane provides 
a "house" adjustable electronic controller with a choice of conventional
brass posts. Top row consists of 2 fuses, lockable reversing switch and
the controller isolation switch. I like the lane reversing switches to fully
enjoy the track potential and offers drivers individual practice as desired.
Each driver section has 36 inches of allotted space & visitors enjoy the
nostalgic use of the 1963 lock/joiner shelf track piece.


----------



## Khodabear (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice set-up! Nice Track! Nice Room! Just...Nice!

Are the track sections at the stations hot? That would strike me as a good idea.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is there some Bob Hardin artwork on that wall?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice setup Dom.I'll have to visit someday. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Now there's a guy who's TM is really reasonable

Wicked set-up Dom


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:
Khodabear, the track shelf pcs. are not powered, although some are coaxing
me to do so. I might set up an adjustable power supply to a track piece for pit use. 
Tom, :wave: you're welcome anytime, drag Joe GS along too.
Al, about 14 of Bob's Thrillustrations with 2 more to be framed & hung.
Hornet, TM reasonable, hmmmm , Yes-definitely.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

These are the offshot of the Drivers Stations;





































This is the detail of one of these;










Can you find all 14 in the first picture?


Rob


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Somebodies getting really good at solder'ing :wave:.
Rick


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Somebodies getting really good at solder'ing :wave:.
> Rick


X2, Clean too !
Cliff


----------

